# Woman sues over her rescue



## MMiz (Aug 11, 2005)

*Woman sues over her rescue *

NEW LONDON, Conn. A woman is suing the town whose police divers saved her from drowning.

Barbara Connors is suing the town of Old Saybrook, Connecticut, saying she was rescued too late to prevent serious brain damage.

The Massachusetts woman was in her son-in-law's sport utility vehicle when it jumped a curb, went through a chain-link fence and plunged into the Connecticut River.

Connors was unconscious and in cardiac arrest when divers pulled her from the water.

*Read More!*


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 11, 2005)

Sheeesh........she is also suing her son in law as well.

Makes you wonder about all of those Mother -in-Law jokes.

I had a preceptor tell me years ago "We fix stupid".

It took me a while to understand what he meant. People are drunk and wreck, stupid! We gotta fix 'em.

People OD.........STUPID....We gotta fix 'em.

So let me get this straight, a person crashes their car and it's the rescuers fault she was not resucitated in time..................

It just goes to show that no mater what, in the sue happy society we are in, people can sue for anything. The sad part is the city will probably settle out of court because it is cheaper. Even though they are not at fault. :blink:


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 11, 2005)

"equipment needed by police divers". Guess she would really have been up the creek (no pun intended!!) if this would have occured in an area without a dive team. Let's look at another perspective.............Why did the SUV jump the curb???

Perhaps because a 75 year old woman who shouldn't have been behind the wheel lost control????????

Did she have any precipitating neurological factors that may have potentiated her "brain damage"?

Oh well, remember, stupidity = job security!!!!!!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 11, 2005)

It is a shame that the rescuers can't counter sue on the grounds she needlessly endangered their lives...

Be safe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 11, 2005)

Interesting point!!!!!


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 11, 2005)

Well had she been DEAD they would ve been there a little later eh?

Sounds like she suffered from self-inflicted brain damage if you want my honest opinion.

Cap'nPanic
 :angry:


----------



## Luno (Aug 11, 2005)

I think the city, if they have good lawyers, will tell her to pound sand.  Case law has already ruled that there is NO duty to respond for emergency services (OR case where the FD was sued for not saving a home in time), and as such, unless damage was caused in excess of what would happen, had they not been responded.  I'm not sure that it will transfer to EMS, but the rulings are there for both FD and PD.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flight-LP_@Aug 11 2005, 04:57 PM
> * Let's look at another perspective.............Why did the SUV jump the curb??? *


 Actually, it was her son-in-law who was driving. She's also suing him because he apparently hit the accelerator instead of the brake.

Here's another story with a bit more detail.

Also, to clarify, she's not suing the emergency agencies involved. She's suing the town and various administrators, saying they should have had guardrails along that road and that they should have better emergency response capabilities. I'm not agreeing or defending her by any means, just pointing that out as it may be a bit different with the case law.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 12, 2005)

Okay, let me see if I understand this:

1) She's suing the town because the barrier was inadequate - Maybe
2) She's suing the town because there wasn't a sign advising people of a potentially dangerous condition - This didn't cause the accident, her son mistakenly hit the accelerator instead of the brakes therefore, he knew of the potentially dangerous situation in time to avoid it
3) She's suing the town because they don't have a dive rescue team - probably can't afford it, and they sure won't be able to afford it now
4) She's suing the town because she feels there was inadequate police presence in that area - would a police presence have prevented the accident? Nope.
5) She's suing her son-in-law for causing the accident - This is the one person she should be suing, if she feels the need to sue somebody.  He is the proximate cause of her injuries.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone up for a cup of *HOT* McDonalds coffee...what frivolous BS.  My personal opinion...what a @#$%&^*!!!!!


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 12, 2005)

I wonder how mortified the daughter is that her mother is suing her husband after an ACCIDENT.  Stuff happens, people seem to forget that and feel that SOMEONE is to blame for everything.  What about good old accidents and unfortunate events?  People need to learn to suck it up a little more.  Sheesh.

PS - She's 75!  She probably had one foot in the nursing home door anyway, and now she sees this as her meal ticket.  I know, I'm evil.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Aug 12 2005, 09:12 AM
> * I wonder how mortified the daughter is that her mother is suing her husband after an ACCIDENT.  Stuff happens, people seem to forget that and feel that SOMEONE is to blame for everything.  What about good old accidents and unfortunate events?  People need to learn to suck it up a little more.  Sheesh.
> 
> PS - She's 75!  She probably had one foot in the nursing home door anyway, and now she sees this as her meal ticket.  I know, I'm evil. *


 You know, I could see my mother doing something like this..I'm sure the daughter is not suprised at all, and is used to her "antics."  But still mortified now that her mother's psychotic-ness has now made the papers.

Rescue, my first thought was that she was on her way there to begin with. SOunds like the proverbial cry for attention.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 12, 2005)

I read the article.. hell she is suing everything & everyone.. sounds like a hungry attorney!

Be safe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 12, 2005)

Gee, I sure hope her health doesn't deteriorate while the case is pending. That would be so unfortunate!!! B)


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2005)

well... she can't be that brain damaged... she was able to call 1-800-lawyers


Jon


----------

